# Continental camper tyres



## jep (Jul 8, 2009)

HI FOLKS

I RENEWED MY MICHELIN CAMPER TYRES ON MY 2004 ARTO 69 GL
WITH CONTINENTAL CAMPER TYRES.
THEY SEEM TO GIVE A BETTER RIDE AND ROADHOLDING HAS ANY OTHER MOTORHOME OWNER CHANGED AND FOUND A DIFFERENCE.

I GOT 30 000 PLUS MILES OUT OF THE MICHELIN TYRES SO I WILL BE
INTERESTED TO SEE WHAT MILEAGE THE CONTINENTAL WILL DO AFTER 
16 000 MILES THEY APPEAR TO BE DOING WELL.

REGARDS JEP.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hello Jep,

Interesting update, keep us posted.

If you had the old XC camping tyres then anything grips better than them

Hope you get good mileage out of the Contis.

What size are they and what did you pay?

I noticed n mytyres they had some 225/75/16 for £75 the other week. However, 205/75/16's where £129, which makes no sense.

Trev


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

I put Continental Vanco2 tyres on my Mercedes chassis last December and found a huge improvement on Vanco 1 tyres.You should get 40-50 thousand out of Continentals,if you drive well,that is.My old tyres had done 28000 and were like new,I had to change them because they were 8 years old, not because of wear.
Backaxle


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Continental Tyres site says tyres should be changed after 9 years. Mine have done 38000 and are as good as new.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

gelathae said:


> Continental Tyres site says tyres should be changed after 9 years. Mine have done 38000 and are as good as new.


Mine are now 9 years old and although perfect tread are cracking around the rims on the sidewall. So are being changed this month.

Ray.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> > Continental Tyres site says tyres should be changed after 9 years. Mine have done 38000 and are as good as new.
> ...


Have you priced them yet? This place is one of the cheapest.

http://www.blackcircles.com/order


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks gelathae,
But I have bought a great deal off another member and they are being delivered Sunday.

Yes that site gives much cheaper options than I have seem elsewhere.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

raynipper said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> > Continental Tyres site says tyres should be changed after 9 years. Mine have done 38000 and are as good as new.
> ...


That is what happened to mine,so I replaced them.Most experts recommend five years to be on the safe side.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe I can put the old ones up for sale on e-bay........ :twisted: 

Ray.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

backaxle said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > gelathae said:
> ...


What is the source of this expert advice? My preference would be to take advice from the manufacturer. They make the tyres and have tested them so presumably they should know better than anyone how long their tyres are designed to last. Perhaps other manufacturers specify 5 years. If they do then perhaps this information could be shared as this could be an important determinant in the decision making process.

Having said that if a visual inspection shows cracking then the tyre should be replaced immediately.


----------

